
The highest paid workers in Silicon Valley are not software engineers - prostoalex
http://qz.com/766658/the-highest-paid-workers-in-silicon-valley-are-not-software-engineers/?utm_source=qzfbarchive
======
dogma1138
Managers getting paid on average more than the regular engineer/employee at
the same company, in other news water is wet.

